# photo bloqué iCloud



## kayos (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 

depuis une semaine (je viens d'avoir un popup) photo n'a pas mis à jour la bibliothèque iCloud. J'ai vérifié j'ai bien tous mes voyants au vert et rien ne se passe. 
Aussi, avant je ne sais plus où, j'avais la possibilité manuellement lancer la mise à jour de la photothèque mais je ne trouve plus cette possibilité ( en quelque sorte une MAJ forcée)

D'autre part, le cloud fonctionne bien car par exemple contact se met bien à jour ; j'ai enregistré un nouveau numéro sur mon iPhone et il était dispo sur mon mac normalement. 

Auriez vous une idée d'ou cela peut venir ? 
Peut etre ne suis je pas le seul suite à une MAJ de l'os ?

Merci ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2018)

Je suppose que tu n'as pas de problème d'espace 
Donc qu'as-tu dans les réglages de photos ? Peut-être que la synchronisation est désactivée.


----------



## kayos (3 Avril 2018)

Oui le stockage est bon bien entendu... )

Mes réglages n'ont pas changé normalement... photothèque iCloud activée, mon flux photo aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2018)

Peux-tu vérifier directement sur icloud afin de voir si les photos sont mises à jour ? https://www.icloud.com
Fait un test en en rajoutant une sur ton iphone et une autre sur ton mac.


----------



## kayos (9 Avril 2018)

Salut, alors j'ai vérifié. J'ai la même chose sur iCloud.com que sur photo de mon ordi. Mais pas la même chose que sur mon iPhone. 
En fait, c'est étrange. Ca à l'air de marcher car j'ai de photos qui passent mais c'est très en retard et ca me dit pourtant "mise à jour à l'instant". 
Ca pourrait être un film qui met du temps à charger mais je ne pense pas car, dans l'ordre, ca devrait être de simples photos qui devraient passer maintenant. 
Et puis, avant je n'ai jamais eu ce retard d'une semaine sur la mise à jour de mes galléries... 

Des idées ?


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Avril 2018)

Je ne vois pas l’intérêt d’avoir le flux de photo activé dès lors que la photothèque iCloud l’est aussi...


----------



## kayos (10 Avril 2018)

oui... c'est vrai je l'ai donc supprimé. mais ca n'a pas arrangé mon affaire de photo qui ne passent plus sur le cloud...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Avril 2018)

Je te conseillerais presque d’aller en Apple store pour régler ce problème. Ils auront accès à ton iPhone et verront sans doute plus facilement la source du problème.


----------

